
How to Start Your First Podcast (2013) - brudgers
http://www.hanselman.com/blog/HowToStartYourFirstPodcastEquipmentEditingPublishingAndMore.aspx
======
snoonan
As someone who records a lot of different amateur voice people daily for
language courses, I'd have to disagree with some of this.

It's generally an OK guide, but I would suggest the mic recommendations are
incorrect. I'd like to see an AT2020 USB in the mid-range and Heil PR-40 on
the higher end. It's cheaper and significantly better sound. I own the H4N for
mobile recording, but the quality really doesn't come close to a proper
broadcast mic like Shure SM7B or the Heil. You can hear the Heil from a lot of
pro podcasters and the SM7B on Marc Maron's WTF and a lot of radio hosts.

It also glosses over the use of mic arms, pop filters in getting pro sound.
It's geared towards on-the-go recording and the quality will be nothing like a
studio result.

~~~
brudgers
I think Hanselman does a lot of his recording outside of a dedicated studio
these days. In studio recording of podcasts is a whole nother level of
commitment and cost.

~~~
snoonan
Sure! But the two mics I mentioned don't require a studio environment to sound
good. Almost any reasonable room will do. They can be had for around the same
price as the setup mentioned in the article.

Sound quality is king in podcasting! Anyone thinking of doing a solo podcast
from home/office would be better steered towards something like the AT2020 for
mid range or PR-40 or SM7B for a comparably equal investment compared to the
mobile gear mentioned in the article.

~~~
brudgers
I wasn't clear. I was responding to "nothing like studio quality".

I listen to a fair amount podcasts while I drive. My belief is that though
poor sound quality can turn listeners away, poor content will insure that
there are few listeners or none. I am willing to put up with sound quality
issues for good content. I'll skip episodes with mediocre content.

YMMV.

------
haswell
This is pretty useful. I've considered starting various podcasts on occasion
just to improve my own presentation skills, and it looks like this would be a
great way to optimize that process.

~~~
pavlov
For an easy podcast production tool that can record interviews with WebRTC,
check out Epishow:

[https://www.epishow.com](https://www.epishow.com)

